# CTD Left Door seal



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I went to www.gmpartsonline.net and put in 2014 Chevrolet Cruze diesel, then went to body, then to door and the correct numbers are there for a left door, looks like there is a weather strip on door and another on the body? If you have questions I would go to local Chevrolet dealer in parts department and the will provide the correct part number if you can't figure out from above info. Good luck


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks IndyDiesel.. Found it under Glass --> Front Door. Much appreciate everyone's help.. 

Dave


----------

